# Caitlyn Jenner



## nintendofan85 (Nov 16, 2016)

I know this will probably be one of the dumbest questions for me to ask all of you on TBT, but do you consider Caitlyn (formerly Bruce) Jenner to be a woman or a man, and is her (or his, if you consider her to be a man) name Caitlyn, or still Bruce to you? I just ask because many people in my school still consider Caitlyn Jenner to be a man and they still refer to her as Bruce, saying that it's impossible to change your gender because of your chromosomes.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 16, 2016)

Gender is just a set of stereotypes you fall into. I don't like the concept of gender as everyone is different and there is no point grouping everyone. Sex is a completely different story. Scientifically, if you are born with "male" genitalia, you are male, and if you are born with "female" genitalia, you are a female. Although there are cases where people have neither for various reasons. In the end, I don't care what genitalia someone has or "gender" someone identifies as because I like to judge people based on their character, not their weewee.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 16, 2016)

If Caitlyn Jenner identifies as a woman, then she is a woman. Simple as that.

Anyone who thinks they can go around dictating other people's genders should shove a cactus up where the sun don't shine because other people's genders shouldn't be up for debate.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 16, 2016)

Probably female. My belief is that if you look like a (fe)male, then I'm going to keep considering you as a (fe)male until you tell me otherwise.


----------



## Leota (Nov 16, 2016)

I she feels more comfortable referring to herself as a woman, then let her. She's not hurting anyone by doing so. It's her mind, her body, her choice.

I don't see why people think they have the authority over someone else's life to tell them how they should present themselves to the world. If she wants to be a woman, then let her. What's the big damn deal?


----------



## Arlo (Nov 16, 2016)

Only transphobics say that sort of **** about transpeople. Those aren't the sort of people anyone decent should associate with.


----------



## piichinu (Nov 16, 2016)

oh boy

- - - Post Merge - - -

i think shes a woman but still...oh boy


----------



## seliph (Nov 16, 2016)

If she says she's a woman, she's a woman.

This thread is in really poor taste js.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 16, 2016)

Caitlyn Jenner is a joke, but yeah, she's a woman.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Nov 16, 2016)

..I mean if Bruce Jenner said being free to live his life as he wants means becoming Caitlyn Jenner and living as a woman, than more power to HER...just like Rachel Dolezal, the white woman who says she identifies as black...as long as they're not hurting anyone..let them ladies live how they want..


----------



## seliph (Nov 16, 2016)

dawsoncreek said:


> just like Rachel Dolezal, the white woman who says she identifies as black...



Ok hold on no lol.
This is not the same thing.


----------



## hamster (Nov 16, 2016)

yes she's a woman but she's not a hero or anything...... like she got woman of the year??????? HM????


----------



## Arlo (Nov 16, 2016)

Yeah, I don't get why she got woman of the year. There's many other transwomen they could've given that title to...


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 16, 2016)

nvll said:


> If she says she's a woman, she's a woman.
> 
> This thread is in really poor taste js.



I know it is, and I was considering not even making this. However, it's caused some arguments in my school.


----------



## Jawile (Nov 16, 2016)

I don't care what she calls herself. I just hate how people think that she's some sort of hero who deserves a Nobel Peace Prize or something. She's not.


----------



## Soda Fox (Nov 16, 2016)

If she says she's a woman, she's a woman.  Her saying so doesn't hurt anyone.  It's pretty rude to call her anything else once you know her preferred pronouns.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 16, 2016)

She says she's a gal, she's a gal. 

thread/


----------



## Bowie (Nov 16, 2016)

If she wants to be referred to as a woman, then I'll refer to her as a woman. I really don't see what the issue is with that.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 16, 2016)

Oh look at that, three people voted male. It's okay to come out and share your opinions; TBT respects different people's opinions as part of the diverse community it is.

lol, that was a joke. Everyone wants to kill you three now.


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 16, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Oh look at that, three people voted male. It's okay to come out and share your opinions; TBT respects different people's opinions as part of the diverse community it is.
> 
> lol, that was a joke. Everyone wants to kill you three now.



Nice to know how you think of others with a different opinion than you~ c: Even as a joke its kinda messed up


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 17, 2016)

Ghost Soda said:


> If Caitlyn Jenner identifies as a woman, then she is a woman. Simple as that.
> 
> Anyone who thinks they can go around dictating other people's genders should shove a cactus up where the sun don't shine because other people's genders shouldn't be up for debate.



This.

Also I think the 4 people who voted no are trolling. I hope they are.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 17, 2016)

I believe she is female. i mean, as long as people respect others idgaf. my best friend a while back was transgender/genderfluid, and they were happy. 

However, in a medical sense(i.e hospital visits and whatnot) biologically they are still the birth gender because sometimes medical mishaps happen and it can be dangerous.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 17, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> Nice to know how you think of others with a different opinion than you~ c: Even as a joke its kinda messed up



I don't really care what people think. I was joking about some other people on TBT when it comes to people disagreeing with them on LGBT issues.  Sometimes I think of this website as LGTBT.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Nov 17, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I don't really care what people think. I was joking about some other people on TBT when it comes to people disagreeing with them on LGBT issues.  Sometimes I think of this website as LGTBT.



Goddammit that's actually really clever.


----------



## seliph (Nov 17, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I don't really care what people think. I was joking about some other people on TBT when it comes to people disagreeing with them on LGBT issues.  Sometimes I think of this website as LGTBT.



Sorry everyone this is now LGTBT, no straight people allowed!!!

Edit unless you're a trans straight person. Then ur ok.


----------



## Arlo (Nov 17, 2016)

LGTBT.

Lesbian, Gay, Trans, Bisexual, Trout.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 17, 2016)

nvll said:


> Sorry everyone this is now LGTBT, no straight people allowed!!!
> 
> Edit unless you're a trans straight person. Then ur ok.



Damn. What's a straight cis-gendered white male like me supposed to do? All I got is the Jew card.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Nov 17, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Damn. What's a straight cis-gendered white male like me supposed to do? All I got is the Jew card.



Well, as of recently, that card of yours is more a trump card.


----------



## seliph (Nov 17, 2016)

Arlo said:


> LGTBT.
> 
> Lesbian, Gay, Trans, Bisexual, Trout.



Lesbian Gay Transgender Bisexual Tomato



Red Cat said:


> Damn. What's a straight cis-gendered white male like me supposed to do? All I got is the Jew card.



You have to wear a badge that shows that you're A Straight™, we need to make sure we're safe after all.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 17, 2016)

Option one on the poll obviously.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 17, 2016)

Tom said:


> Option one on the poll obviously.



Oh good. So you can censor the other 7 people and make them go away to keep this a safe space because that's what mods are supposed to do.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 17, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Oh good. So you can censor the other 7 people and make them go away to keep this a safe space because that's what mods are supposed to do.



Citizen #80363 you shouldn't know of Bell Tree Governmental Affairs and for that I sentence you with the other seven miscreants to 100 days in the gulag mining bells. /s

They are welcome to share their opinion but I think they generally have decided against that since BACKLASH.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Nov 17, 2016)

Tom said:


> Citizen #80363 you shouldn't know of Bell Tree Governmental Affairs and for that I sentence you with the other seven miscreants to 100 days in the gulag mining bells. /s
> 
> They are welcome to share their opinion but I think they generally have decided against that since BACKLASH.



Or they want to get a rise out of people


----------



## N a t (Nov 17, 2016)

Even though I have conflicting opinions, I find this debatable, this topic. I still consider Caitlyn a woman. She physically has no male parts, and looks like a woman. Even if she isn't the most feminine woman. If she's happy, then who cares? Be what you wanna be. As long as it doesn't ruin the lives of many others, lol. Like, please don't be a serial killer.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Even if I didn't believe she was fully woman, when talking about her, i cannot help but use female pronouns. Not on purpose either, it just feels natural to refer to Caitlyn as "She" and "Her".


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 17, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Oh good. So you can censor the other 7 people and make them go away to keep this a safe space because that's what mods are supposed to do.



This isn't tumblr. people can respectfully disagree here, however unprogressive or progressive they may be


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Nov 17, 2016)

This isn't really something anybody needs to have an opinion on, or to agree or disagree about.
If somebody identifies as a particular gender then that is what they are. No more to it than that. It doesn't need debating, it doesn't need different 'views'. Anybody who intentionally refers to somebody who identifies as a female/male as the opposite gender needs to learn some respect.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 17, 2016)

shes female but i hate her

but also ppl who voted that shes a man wtf is up w u


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Nov 17, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> shes female but i hate her
> 
> but also ppl who voted that shes a man wtf is up w u



Oh yeah, her as a person is a different matter altogether


----------



## Akira-chan (Nov 17, 2016)

She's a she. also @the 8 people who voted no.


lol what. btw dont go near me or my friends thx thx.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 17, 2016)

At the end of the day, what matters most is whether someone is comfortable in their own skin. If she wants to be a woman, that's her choice and I hope she is happy.
The issue will always be the fact that anyone ever felt what other people had in their pants and did with their bodies was their business.


----------



## tae (Nov 17, 2016)

she's a woman. there's no question about that. but also, this thread man... oh boy...


----------



## Fleshy (Nov 17, 2016)

Why are trans people used as a discussion point like this so often here


----------



## tae (Nov 17, 2016)

Fleshy said:


> Why are trans people used as a discussion point like this so often here



bc tbt is gross :c


----------



## chibibunnyx (Nov 17, 2016)

idk why this thread exists >_>


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 17, 2016)

If someone says they're a girl than they're a girl


----------



## beemayor (Nov 17, 2016)

this thread is just bad. it's just bad. she's a woman but this thread is in literally the Worst taste.....


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 17, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I don't really care what people think. I was joking about some other people on TBT when it comes to people disagreeing with them on LGBT issues.  Sometimes I think of this website as LGTBT.



The problem is, what if people thought that meant TBT partnered with LG Corporation?


----------



## N a t (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm surprised that there are even 9 votes that say Male. Even if those people see Caitlyn as male, even if the poll is anonymous, wouldn't it make you a little uncomfortable? Maybe I'm just feeble, but if I wanted to vote male, I would have withheld my vote, just because I hate seeing all of the angry comments and hate towards the people who don't believe that she's female. I would basically feel as though all of the negativity was directed at me, and who would want that, except for trolls?

Although I participate in these kinds of threads, I do agree with the people who say they're bad. It causes too much bad blood. And if you just ignore them, it's still kind of sad to see, only because people may become hostile.


----------



## chibibunnyx (Nov 17, 2016)

I feel like this should even exist because of the simple fact, would you want a whole thread of people wondering if you are what you are, lol. It's pretty weird. Not that I think the thread creator meant it with that intention, not at all. I just feel like if she's already said she wants to be considered female, people should take that and respect it, and not address her at all really if they don't agree with that.


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 17, 2016)

I just think this poll needs more options... personally I don't care what Caitlyn calls herself. If she feels like a woman then fine- I'll call you a woman. But biologically, deep down in her DNA she's still a man...Caitlyn can't get rid of that Y chromosome.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Nov 17, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> I just think this poll needs more options... personally I don't care what Caitlyn calls herself. If she feels like a woman then fine- I'll call you a woman. But biologically, deep down in her DNA she's still a man...Caitlyn can't get rid of that Y chromosome.



The top option says "at least she should be referred to with feminine pronouns"

so


----------



## chibibunnyx (Nov 17, 2016)

I really feel like this generation has turned into a trolling culture, or is it just me? lol Cause somehow everything gets turned into a joke, meme, or a topic for people to argue and rage quit on lol


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 17, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> The top option says "at least she should be referred to with feminine pronouns"
> 
> so



But the second option doesnt have that differential, it should have been worded a bit different

so


----------



## tae (Nov 17, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> But the second option doesnt have that differential, it should have been worded a bit different
> 
> so



this thread shouldn't have even been made honestly, it's like tbt thinks of trans people as a "hot topic" and it's disgusting.

regardless this thread is gross af, and if your argument towards trans people is always going to be "well ur chromosomes are like this" than you're gross too.


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 17, 2016)

taesaek said:


> this thread shouldn't have even been made honestly, it's like tbt thinks of trans people as a "hot topic" and it's disgusting.
> 
> regardless this thread is gross af, and if your argument towards trans people is always going to be "well ur chromosomes are like this" than you're gross too.



you keep calling things gross and I just keep looking at the melting person in your avatar....

I don't get why people have to insults others when they don't agree on here


----------



## Arlo (Nov 17, 2016)

Hey I'm transgender and if you have an issue with it come PM me and I will ignore u


----------



## tae (Nov 17, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> you keep calling things gross and I just keep looking at the melting person in your avatar....
> 
> I don't get why people have to insults others when they don't agree on here



there is a difference between not agreeing on a topic and being transphobic though.

the lives of transgender people isn't a matter of opinion and it's gross to watch people day in and day out dehumanize and insult the legitimacy of trans lives and it _is_ gross. so yes, i'm going to call anyone who tries to insult the legitimacy of trans lives gross because that is hecking gross.


----------



## N a t (Nov 17, 2016)

chibibunnyx said:


> I really feel like this generation has turned into a trolling culture, or is it just me? lol Cause somehow everything gets turned into a joke, meme, or a topic for people to argue and rage quit on lol



I don't think the majority of the world takes anything very seriously anymore. This entire year has been turned into one big joke.


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 17, 2016)

Closing this down since any semblance of quality discussion about the topic ended about 3 pages ago, if there was quality discussion to be had I suppose.

I also want to say that it's honestly sad to me that people can't seem to discuss things in a respectful and mature manner here, and that so often we have to close down threads for this exact same reason.  It shouldn't be so difficult to state your opinions in a way that doesn't insult others or hold yourself back from popping into a thread just to state how pointless or stupid it is.  I love this community and don't want it to turn into a place where certain topics are barred from discussion because people just can't get along or refrain from poopposting, so let's just chill out and be a bit nicer to one another, mmkay?

That being said, use whatever pronouns people say they'd like you to use.  It shouldn't be so complicated or have to turn into such a big issue.


----------

